# critique a couple boys for me?



## ToniMarieHolka (Sep 9, 2014)

i know the 2nd picture isnt a flare but i couldnt get him to flare















:-D


----------



## ToniMarieHolka (Sep 9, 2014)

please anyone give there opinions


----------



## m50 (Sep 13, 2014)

Your first pic is identical to our betta, red on front fins, speckles on other fins etc.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm not very familiar with CT...

What I see when I look at boy #1: Good web reduction. Nice length on the ventrals, but they look a little thin. It's difficult to see from the angle of the shot.

While reduction is nice and even, the rays have some curling, and some extra branching - meaning that some end in a point, others end in two points, which is not ideal. You want uniformity in those. Curling can be genetic or due to hard water, or a myriad of other issues, and should not affect his health any.

What I see in boy #2:
Web reduction is uneven, particularly in the anal (bottom) fin, but also visible in the caudal. Rays are also uneven, giving him a slightly jagged appearance. I do not know (and don't know how to tell) whether the uneven lengths are due to genetics or damage.

Both of them are beautiful pets, but not ideal breeding or show material. I'd be pleased to have either one (especially that first one, if he goes missing it wasn't me **coughcough**) in one of my aquariums.


----------



## ToniMarieHolka (Sep 9, 2014)

thank you for your feed back


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

Blue male .. no spread and branching inconsistent. Reduction is also very inconsistent.

Second male very poor quality CT. Again.. no spread, inconsistent branching and reduction. Looks like a VT x CT somewhere. Has some broken tail rays too.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

A reminder this section is not for ripping apart pet type fish but a serious hard look at a quality fish for breeding/showing purposes .. 

The quality of both these fish is lacking and they are not presented for serious evaluation.


----------



## kevinap2 (Apr 3, 2014)

Basement Bettas said:


> A reminder this section is not for ripping apart pet type fish but a serious hard look at a quality fish for breeding/showing purposes ..
> 
> The quality of both these fish is lacking and they are not presented for serious evaluation.


I agree with you, but remember that there may be some members here, especially those who may be younger or who may not be familiar with betta shows, who are unaware that there is a decided difference between the CT you find at Petsmart and the breeding quality CT you find on Aquabid or somewhere else you may buy breeder quality fish; and that these two categories rarely overlap.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

Understand.. but it is clearly stated this section is a bit different. How can this begin to be an educational section when poor quality fish or poorly present fish are put up.

I have been breeding five years now.. I have seen THOUSANDS of fish and can still tell with a bad photo pretty much what is or is not there. But how can anyone else see it? When I comment on spread, edges or slope how does the average person learn from the evaluation if it is not where people can easily seen it without the experience I have.

Photos like this can go in the pet section for evaluation. We did a CT evaluation a bit ago that is a good reference. These males are a good reference for a quality CT.. one with good spread, good balance and symmetrical reduction and branching.


----------

